# Happy Easter



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Last weekend Maggie and I went to a new doggie daycare open house and then we went to the pet shop. Both places were doing Easter Photos with proceeds going to rescue groups. So I had Maggie's picture done. Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yowzer!! Maggie is totally pin-up puppytastic  I love her face groom, have you opened it out a bit (if that's even a term?!) She looks quite a grown up lil ladypoo xx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Brilliant pictures. Happy Easter to everyone too. I am so looking forward to two weeks holiday from work and long lazy walks, hopefully in nice spring weather, with Bailey.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hope the Easter Bunny will be good to gorgeous Maggie. She certainly deserves an Easter treat.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures!
I love her eye lashes in pic 2!!
Happy easter to all of you guys - enjoy the long weekend.
It's like a Friday today.... So Friday = wine!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is such a pretty girl  lovely photos


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

I think Maggie is simply gorgeous, she looks very posh, clean and cuddly, Happy Easter &#55357;&#56368; x


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gorgeous pics of the gorgeous Maggie xxxxhappy Easter everyone xxxx


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Maggie is beautiful and really suits the color pink! Great photos! Happy Easter!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Not cockapoo related by cute never the less. My sister has a hand tame cockatiel and just sent me this Easter picture.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Not cockapoo related by cute never the less. My sister has a hand tame cockatiel and just sent me this Easter picture.


Cockapoo / cockatiel, very similar.
That is a very funny cute picture... & a very tame cockatiel, 
What would you call a cockatiel mixed with a bunny??
Bunnatiel? 
Cockunny??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Easter...

Tinman don't try too hard with the bunny crossed with a cockatiel thing


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Happy Easter...
> 
> Tinman don't try too hard with the bunny crossed with a cockatiel thing


Ha I won't - I could end up getting reported!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And I'm policing this joint so watch your step!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> And I'm policing this joint so watch your step!


Haha and we are thankful for your presence!!
I see the spam which was promoting male performance had rather a lot of viewings!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the cockatiel in a hat 

Molly has posed for her official Easter photo


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Such cute little Girls!!!! Great pictures. Still waiting for a warm up here . . . now getting just rainy, overcast days. HAPPY EASTER everyone . . .


----------

